# Updates often 'Fail'



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Middle of last month the following would not update & after several days of this - I Hid the files. KB3003057, KB2993958, KB3002885, KB3003743
So it kept trying to upgrade.

Update began 12/10 & each day laptop tried to install all & they all failed:
KB3013126, KB3014406 (but today12/15 I upgraded these 2 individually & this time they installed)
KB2952664, KB3008923 -(still failed even when I tried to upgrade individually) 
So I hid these 2

#1 Question - what causes this & can this be fixed. :banghead:

#2 Question - Can I use my sister's 'system repair disk' to override mine.
- We have the same type laptop but she got hers a month after I bought mine. The only difference I could tell was that she has a different type keyboard than mine (& wondered why hers cost $25 more than mine.) But since I've found out that she has No problems with her Windows 7 upgrade. So did she get a better copy than I - & that's why I want to see if I can just use her 'system repair disk' - if it would work...:facepalm:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Her "Startup Repair" is the same as yours. Instead of that, run sfc /scannow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Corday has this been tried Troubleshooting problems with installing updates - Windows Help


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally tried the MS Fix It last month - and it never did fix anything. Tried it again this am - still nothing.

So I'll try the sfc /scannow & see if that will work.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've tried to run sfc /scannow - but after clicking on the file - it just pops up then goes away.
Any advice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the info here SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

A better one would be... 
Windows Update Posting Instructions


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Joeten - I tried -The sfc /scannow command (System File Checker) scans the integrity of all protected Windows 7 system files and replaces incorrect corrupted, changed/modified, or damaged versions with the correct versions if possible.

Tip Tip
If you get the Windows Resource Protection Could Not Start the Repair Service error when trying to run SFC, then make sure that the Windows Modules Installer service is enabled, click on Start, and set to Manual.

Services - Start or Disable

OR

Copy and paste the command below in the elevated command prompt, and press Enter. After the Windows Modules Installer service has started, try running the SFC command again

net start trustedinstaller
---------
sfc /scannow - just flickers. tried to enter in Command - said I had to be admin (but I am...- I even created a separate user as admin - same thing - says only admin can do this...)

The in command prompt - I typed net start trustedinstaller - then it said System error 5 has occurred.
access is denied.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

NoelDP said:


> A better one would be...
> Windows Update Posting Instructions


And this downloaded sort of = but nothing would work.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

To run SFC you MUST open the command prompt as an Admin...


_SFC -System File Checker - Instructions_ 
Click on _Start > All Programs > Accessories_
Right-click on the _Command Prompt_ entry
Select _Run as Administrator_ and accept the UAC prompt - the Elevated Command Prompt window should pop up.
At the Command prompt, type
*SFC /SCANNOW*
and hit the Enter key


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I am the admin. I even created another user as admin & tried again - still didn't work.

So I copied 2 files from my sister's laptop system repair disc.

Before logging on here, I checked for any Windows updates & all is up to date.
The last date was 12/17/14 where I had files update & files that failed.

So I'm just waiting to see if my sister's disc helps.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in Noels's post #10 you were given instructions on how to run an elevated cmd prompt. Since windows Vista and including Seven and Eight, it has been necessary for a user to elevate a cmd prompt to run certain cmd's (sfc being one of them). It does not matter if you are logged on as administrator, you still need to follow Noel's instructions, when you do sfc will run.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

After 12/15/14, I copied directory Boot from my sister's recovery disk to my laptop (after renaming mine to 1-Boot) + I added another that I didn't have (can't remember what it was). I did this because to actually install my sister's windows to mine I would have to go through the 'from here to there' (forgot terminalogy they use) & since I couldn't simply use her disk, I copied the 2 files/folders (I can't find my notes to explain exactly why or what = sorry)

Last night 1/15/15 was the 1st Windows upgrade I've had since then & all installed with no problem. Had one this AM that I was able to install with no problems. So I guess I'll just keep watching to see if all continues ok.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Didn't work (copying the above 2 folders from my sister's to mine.

Out of about 18 updates - only about 8 installed.

I downloaded the MS Troubleshooting - supposedly corrected 
-service registration missing or corrupt
-Problems installing recent updates (listed twice)
Not Fixed
- Windows Update Error 0x80070005
(I ran the Troubleshooting 2/11 & 2/17 - same fixes & not fix & still no updating.
Went to MS support for the error not fixed. Installed SubInAcl - & copied commands to Notepad & saved to Reset.cmd - But does not read subinacl. - So nothing happens.

So will try the SFC/scannow - again


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

This time SFC/scannow - worked. I rebooted. (the previous file still failed - 3rd time today).
Went online to state results of sfc/.... - but popup said had more updates. - so I closed & updated.
This tie 1 updated & 10 failed. Errors: 80246007 & 80070002
Rebooted & the usual failure/reverting, etc.

So Now what??? If I had the money - I would dump this laptop & buy another - but unfortunately, I don't have $$


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Please run SFC and CheckSUR again and post the logs - as suggested in the link I posted.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

You may have to use the DISM command if SFC isn't working. This way windows will detect, if corrupted, when trying to fix updates. However, follow Noel's instructions first and if he suggests DISM, then do it.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

NoelDP - I did the SFC/SCANNOW - screen said "Windows Res.Prot did not find any integrity violations.
I checked Windows Update & tried installing 2, then 1, then 1, then 1 - & rebooted after each. Only one installed - the others failed. (I still have 10 that are ready to be installed)

So I then did SFC/SCANNOW - Same msg as above - ...Not find any integrity violations.

So now what should I do.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

...and the CheckSUR.log ?


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

sorry I saved but forgot to send copy -then deleted file
so will redo & send


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

attached is results of SFC/SCANNOW


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Was not sure what CheckSUR - was - so I put in Cmd but did not recognize.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is what it is What is the System Update Readiness Tool? - Windows Help

The System Update Readiness Tool creates a log file that captures any issues that the tool found or fixed. The log file is located at the following location:

%SYSTEMROOT%\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log
%SYSTEMROOT%\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I installed the above - but can't find the log


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you run chksur.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I ran from the website you listed above. - Do I now go to cmd & run chkrun?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The page tells you To install the program immediately, click Open or Run, and then follow the instructions on your screen


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I did - then it said finished - and there is NO file & nothing for me to Save As - or I have no idea where it is.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

AND I installed it / RUN - 3 times & still the same - it says finished & that is it.

Nothing else.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok try this location %windir%\logs\cbs\checksur.log.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm not certain my Search is working right - hasn't for about a month 

When I search for just checksur.log - nothing found

And can't find anything with %. I did change views & clicked on everything for me to see.
but still can't find.

Is there another way to view the % files??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not that I 'am aware of, we will need to await Noel he may have some other idea.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this would be my suggestion for fixing the issues Repair Install - Windows 7 Help Forums However wait for Noel to get his ideas first.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't bother using Search - it doesn't look in that location anyhow.
Open Windows Explorer and navigate to the C:\Windows\Logs\CBS folder - the file should be there (CheckSUR.log)
If not - do you have some form of automated system cleanup utility installed? If so, then you should uninstall it, or at least disable it for the duration.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you want - 
but I've attached


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Other than waiting on a reply, as some of us are limited on time to help others, what have you tried so far in fixing this issue? Have you tried running a start-up repair and see if windows can detect anything? Windows displays a list if various test by clicking on details.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've tried the MS Fixit - didn't find any problems.
A couple months ago, I restored to previous date. But then found that I've had problems with updates since the first month- just began with 1 then 2 then more & more each month that failed to update. - This morning 2 more failed to update. so I'll try to update one at a time - & will hide if they continue to fail.

Since I've waited & tried to fix the problem for a few months - a few hours/days won't hurt much.

What is a Start-up Repair? - or how do I do it. Thx.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should cover it How to Fix Windows 7 using Startup Repair
This is another type of repair Repair Install - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Joeten - I looked at both that you listed - But I don't have a problem opening windows.
I did keep reading & found a link on one to install Windows Repair -
Registry Reviver by ReviverSoft

BUT is this safe + it costs to purchase.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry i don't have a lot of time to help this evening, but if it were me, I wouldn't go anywhere near the Registry Reviver.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you - I won't mess with it then.

Thanks again.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

It's more of an investigative move I do to see if Windows can detect any flaw. Yes it is called start-up repair for a reason, but it can also detect and repair damaged files. I've fixed a user's computer that kept freezing with Windows updates using start-up repair. But hey it's just a shot in the wind atm.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not quite a shot in the wind as it could well fix the issue, and if it finds no problem then it opens up looking at other possible causes. Now that is where we can be having a shot in the wind, however, troubleshooting is not a science and rely's on using the cumulative knowledge of each of us participating in a thread in order to find a working resolution. Which would boil down to us looking at things and recalling problems similar to the one presenting at this time, and what helped at that time.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, 

"Eliminate all other factors, and the one which remains must be the truth."

And why all of you work together to help us 'tech-nots' - 
Thank you, you are all appreciated!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this one is a little difficult, we need more info, first off we need the version of your upgrade agent.

Open the file manager (windows explorer) and navigate to:-

c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll 

Right click and select properties, under the details tab what is the file version number?

From here we can work backwards, this is quite advanced so be patient, should have you back and running. Is your windows version 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

version: 7.6.7600.320

64 bit

and laptop works sort of - just won't update windows - ugh
And thank you for your explicit directions


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the version you have is the latest, though the MS site still references .256 instead of .320 as the latest, monopolies don't need to care, where else can you go?

Lets try to fix the MS stuff up.

Go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" a command prompt will open, run the below cmd's in red:-

net stop bits (press enter) you should receive a success message

next:-

net stop wuauserv (press enter) you should receive a success message, exit cmd prompt, type exit (press enter)

next:-

Open a new cmd prompt as admin (as shown) copy paste all below in red:-

Del "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr*.dat" (press enter)


Right click on the attached .zip file it will return a .bat file, "Update.bat" right click on this file and select "run as administrator"

View attachment Update.zip


The .bat file will execute.

next:- 

Open a cmd as admin (as shown, "run as administrator") at the prompt copy paste all below in red:-

netsh reset winsock (press enter) ignore the restart request, still at the cmd prompt copy paste all below in red:-

cd %systemroot% (press enter) 

next:- copy paste:-

Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old (press enter) restart computer now... let us know how you get on.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

CheckSUR is clear, BTW 

Is KB3004394 installed? if so, uninstall it.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

It is highly recommended to remove that update manually as Noel said. 

You can go to Control Panel, Programs, Programs and Features, and click View Installed Updates, then manually uninstall KB3004394

That update dates back to December 2014. If you haven't been able to use Windows Update since.... then you never got the patch.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

KB3004394 was re-released this month - so once we get WU functioning again, a new Check for Updates will find and install the new version (which doesn't have any known problems, so far!)


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

1st - I can't find that KB3004364 was ever installed (back to 2013) I purchased in Sept. 2014. - The latest Failure for this was on 02/18/15

2nd opened cmd - typed net stop bits (enter)
- System Error 5 occurred
- Accessed denied

Same msg when I typed in net stop wuauserv


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I just checked the Registry - and found KB3004364 - so it is there 
No I did not try to delete - 

Should I???????????


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't delete KB3004364, the bad update is KB30043(9)4. This bad update came out in December 2014. If you have one recently (as in February 2015)I wouldn't worry about it, but I doubt it because your WU doesn't work.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, error 5 is a permissions problem, what AV do you use and is windows firewall active?

Go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" a command prompt will open copy paste all below in red:-

echo > 0 & sc qc DcomLaunch >> 0 & sc queryex DcomLaunch >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0 press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here, (just copy paste into your reply).

Next go to start, search and type:- regedit right click on the returned regedit.exe and select "run as administrator" the registry editor will open, navigate to these two keys:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wuauserv\Parameters

Right click on "Parameters" and select "permissions" make sure "TrustedInstaller" has a check in "full control" and "read" OK out.

Next navigate to:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters

Repeat the process for TrustedInstaller as above for this key.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

oops my bad - Sorry for mixup. I typed it wrong - 

I looked up KB3004394 in the registry & saw it there. & I did not delete it - something is there - but it won't Update.
- But the new version KB3004394 has failed to update this month - I had to hide it.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

jenae - sorry I forgot to rt click for admin - so I'll retry.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

J - oops - How do I Paste in cmd - won't let me & I keep making errors trying to type the info in red.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

J - yes Windows Firewall is on. I also have Malware Premium (checks every few hrs) & the free Avast


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

J - It worked this time

ECHO is on.
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: DcomLaunch
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : COM Infrastructure
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : DCOM Server Process Launcher
DEPENDENCIES : 
SERVICE_START_NAME : LocalSystem

SERVICE_NAME: DcomLaunch 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 936
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

both completed in Register - ......... wuauserv\parameters & bits\parameters

had to click on Full Control & Read


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go back to post #48 now follow the instructions, read them carefully and apply them...let us know how you get on.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Both Net Stop - successful
the Del..... 1st nothing - tried again & got msg stating Can Not find c:\ProgramData\ApplicationData\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr*.dat

(so will contunue ...)


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

After extract zip for update... - rt click - run as admin Popup - Yes to allow....
Nothing happens

cmd - netsh reset winsock - msg = Not found reset winsock

Ren SoftwareD..... (enter) 1st time - nothing 2nd time "System cannot find the file specified"

Rebooted - did Windows update - 10 files - installed - rebooted - All 10 failed.

So I'm back where I was. - Windows won't update on my laptop.
HELP.............


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, just relax, these cmd's should work, lets do them again first make sure you are at a commmand prompt that says administrator at the top (start, search type:- cmd right click returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator")

Do the net stop cmds first, they appear to be working, and need to be stopped for this to work

You can minimize the cmd prompt window, to the task tray, then click it again to open, as you copy & paste cmds (to copy a cmd simply place your mouse cursor at the beginning of the text hold it down and drag through the text you want to copy, the text will be highlighted, right click anywhere in this highlighted text and select "copy", now when you open your cmd prompt, right click on an empty space anywhere in the cmd window and select "paste" the text will automatically align with the flashing cursor, then press enter).

Next still at the cmd prompt (as admin) copy & paste:-

Del "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr*.dat" 

Press enter, the cursor will return (you do not get any indication it has worked)

Now ARE you normally logged on as an administrator, and do you have UAC turned on? This is to run the .bat file, it should open a command prompt window when you right click on it and select "run as administrator", you need to be logged in as an administrator for this to work. It will take a little time and you will receive success messages, just press OK to continue, if any fail do not worry they are self registering, just press OK to continue...will take a minute or two to complete all.

Next open another cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and copy paste:-

netsh winsock reset press enter NOTE the first cmd I gave you was wrong my mistake, sorry.

Ignore the request to restart and still at the cmd prompt copy& paste:-

cd %systemroot% press enter, you should see the text before the cursor change to C:\windows>

At this copy & paste:-

Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old

Press enter, again you will get no confirmation.

Now Restart your computer... let us know how you get on...these cmd's have been tested and they do work.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

> "Now ARE you normally logged on as an administrator, and do you have UAC turned on? This is to run the .bat file, it should open a command prompt window when you right click on it and select "run as administrator", you need to be logged in as an administrator for this to work. It will take a little time and you will receive success messages, just press OK to continue, if any fail do not worry they are self registering, just press OK to continue...will take a minute or two to complete all."


I am admin - But what is UAC that should be turned on???

And thanks for info on pasting to cmd - I had forgotten to rt click (too use to using ctrl-C & ctrl-P)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should explain what it is User Account Control - Microsoft Windows


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, it's on the Default. - will that work?

And can I just begin where I left off - or should I go back to the net stop & the del "...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, best to start again, each time you reboot the services Bits and windows updates will restart. UAC is fine.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I did all that again. Rebooted twice - just cause I wanted to...
Manually cked for windows updates - 0 came up. Tried again. Still showed no new updates.

So I restored a file that had failed & I had hidden. It failed again.

So I'm not sure if it should be ok because there were no new updates - twice

or if there are still problems because it would not install a previous failure.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Please upload your C:\Windows\windowsupdate.log file.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Yesterday & today. I extracted the file & clicked to open.
1st time - the cmd prompt flickered & closed.
2nd time I opened it - a file was shown but a smaller popup also came up - which occurred for each file. In the smaller popup it listed a file and stated whether ok, failed to load or loaded but with error coded.

After I clicked on the last cmd file - cmd closed - & I had nothing to copy/paste here.

Should I retry & take a snap-shot of what I am talking about.

(and I can't upload the .bat file here)


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

NoelDP said:


> Please upload your C:\Windows\windowsupdate.log file.



Is this what you wanted. :flowers: - attached


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

FYI: I Checked for any Windows updates - & a new file KB3006137 - was successful when I updated. (that seldom happens)

I then decided to see if another file that had failed & I had hidden would be successful - but it Failed - again.. - This file was an IE - if that makes any difference. (I hid it again)


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's the error list from the WU file...

```
Line 15337: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:782  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {0C768B22-CEB1-4465-A693-B476986E0051} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:677-0600 1 182 101 {52E600EC-E2CF-42E2-A519-F7F401B94BE9} 202 800f0826 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0826: Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2952664).
 Line 15338: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:782  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {DA469158-A249-4FA5-BAC0-7E33E94E11E5} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:687-0600 1 182 101 {3499C1BE-FD47-48BA-9023-1259DC2477DA} 203 800f0826 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0826: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3021952).
 Line 15339: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:782  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {C2072010-23FA-42D5-81CE-592439641DD7} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:707-0600 1 182 101 {B73E02B6-7A35-485B-A7CA-8BE088FE5294} 204 800f0826 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0826: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3003743).
 Line 15340: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:782  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {D497721D-8DC1-4395-AE07-DF608297E589} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:717-0600 1 182 101 {24D9F79B-E55E-4F43-8A63-0368A351B1F9} 204 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3023562).
 Line 15350: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:932  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {7D46B4AB-B1B4-4053-999A-3055BC3A7A41} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:752-0600 1 182 101 {8A4B9399-468B-4D4D-B8CE-1A35A13C2BA3} 206 800f0826 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0826: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2993958).
 Line 15351: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:932  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {C3FD001F-7E65-4F61-A94C-E68DAE6AB079} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:787-0600 1 182 101 {A6CB868F-8883-4559-B244-C547E3E8E11E} 200 800f0826 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0826: Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3004394).
 Line 15352: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:932  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {20D7C71D-9764-463D-92C4-DD8A15315C83} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:817-0600 1 182 101 {94A9CE1D-6901-440F-8000-1B7ADB1D711D} 200 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3004375).
 Line 15353: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:932  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {A485B4C0-5257-4B64-A986-1FD990662D02} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:827-0600 1 182 101 {899FC219-C630-44D4-9090-1F1A98519A45} 203 800f0826 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0826: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3004361).
 Line 15354: 2015-02-23 12:02:49:932  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {638B8DA4-9124-4F01-8A2C-65A35673AE8F} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:827-0600 1 182 101 {A5CA050D-9C70-4B9E-BA03-BC23C4264F8C} 203 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3031432).
 Line 15366: 2015-02-23 12:02:53:842  488 1a04 Report REPORT EVENT: {D39D41DA-F474-4ED3-A40D-C1FA9F76878C} 2015-02-23 12:02:48:842-0600 1 182 101 {0FC27C09-B223-4798-B7A1-ED6A0FC6012A} 207 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3013455).
 Line 16218: 2015-02-23 18:22:08:734 1020 1884 Report REPORT EVENT: {9DB42B7E-10DB-4470-9101-404E620817A0} 2015-02-23 18:22:03:699-0600 1 182 101 {3499C1BE-FD47-48BA-9023-1259DC2477DA} 203 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3021952).
 Line 16853: 2015-02-23 18:36:31:958 1036 1564 Report REPORT EVENT: {35CC23E4-27D0-4C77-8E8A-6635D1634C69} 2015-02-23 18:33:16:734-0600 1 182 101 {B5DB671D-5668-415A-9552-599010D0928F} 203 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3002885).
 Line 17532: 2015-02-23 19:07:30:306 1064 1a9c Report REPORT EVENT: {E84F9031-BF4A-4687-A6FC-056D3894BA01} 2015-02-23 19:02:30:659-0600 1 182 101 {37D533A1-79C5-4AE4-B3F2-13863BE95211} 208 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3003057).
 Line 18684: 2015-02-23 19:59:13:294  168 1af4 Report REPORT EVENT: {E399B7D2-68AB-4576-83B8-E413F6FF09FE} 2015-02-23 19:54:53:763-0600 1 182 101 {EBD4C570-E2B2-4DB8-9376-3BF011444F57} 203 8007054f AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2987107).
```
The order of install is interesting - 
Referring to http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-update-error-800f0826#1TC=windows-7 - we can see that the first in the list actually fails with the 800f0826 code!
I was under the impression that this code only appeared when an earlier update in that session had already failed....

The only updates failing with an error other than 800f0826 fail with the error code 0x8007054f - about which little is known 

I'll do some research and getback to you over the next couple of days (shout if you haven't heard by Friday!)


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Noel --- FYI
There were many more errors (maybe the same) going back several months - but after I did all the above 'stuff' (listed above)- to try & help updating - I can now no longer see those earlier than this month.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

> Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007054f: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2987107).


There is very little available on the internet regarding this error code and what is out there is confusing.
However, it seems that the most likely fix is to reset the Transaction Manager...

Open an Elevated Command Prompt, and run the following commands...

*DEL C:\Windows\System32\config\TxR\*.**
*fsutil resource setautoreset true C:\*

WAIT 15 minutes, then reboot - again, WAIT 15 minutes, then reboot again, and do a new Check for Updates.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like I have a really bad problem... - But Hopefully this will help. I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I opened the cmd - run as admin...

copied & pasted 
DEL C:\Windows\System32\config\TxR\*.*
fsutil resource setautoreset true C:\

Should the above all be on 1 line.
attached is what came up.


what about the 2nd line...

And I typed N & then exit to close


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe Noel wanted you to check "Y", but wait to be sure. If you check Y and get the message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process, report back. We might all be going in the wrong direction. To be sure run chkdsk /r.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

The reason I didn't click Y - my screen didn't look like what he wanted me to enter

especially the 2nd line - fsutil resource setautoreset true C:\


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, actually they are two seperate cmd's they need to be run seperately. Open a cmd as admininstrator go to start, search and type, cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" now it's best to run the fsutil cmd first, so copy paste all below in red into the cmd prompt window:-

fsutil resource setautoreset true C:\

Press enter, you should receive a success message.Restart computer. 

As advised wait at least 10 mins, then open another cmd prompt (as admin as shown) and copy paste all below in red:-

DEL C:\Windows\System32\config\TxR\*.*

Press enter, press Y when prompted. Restart computer, wait at least 10 mins and try updates now.

If this fails there is a VBS script that resets all AU components written by an MS engineer and available on MS tech net, we can try that, a chkdsk as corday suggested is a good idea, since corruption here can be difficult, especially if an AV program has corrupted OR a registry cleaner has been run.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I did as you requested.- then rebooted after each - 15 minutes or more wait.
Searched for updates - no new
so I restored 1 file KB2987107 (had failed 2/23 & 2/24) and installed... But it Failed.

I rebooted again - just thought I should.
Checked for W. updates - only listed the above file that had failed so I hid it.


Just wondering - Would MS be ok with my simply transferring my sister's windows to my laptop (we have the same laptop, she bought hers a month later. The only difference that I could find is that she has a different keyboard + she has had no problems with Windows updates.) - Just wondering....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OEM Operating Systems are licensed to the unit. Yours wouldn't accept hers. Try the chkdsk /r I suggested.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Re KB2987107 go to start, search and type:- 

inetcpl.cpl ,1 (press enter) make sure there is a check in "Enable protected mode"


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

C - I ran checkdisk - C drive / properties/ Tools - Check Now (both checked). Shut down laptop then restarted - Then went to bed & let it work.

I have not done the Disk Cleanup. Wanted to wait & see what you guys wanted me to do.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

j - Yes "Enable protected mode" was already checked


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

CHKDSK log can be found by: Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Event Viewer>Windows Logs>Application. In case you haven't deleted a lot of logs and the list is lengthy, scroll to Wininit.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

C - No I didn't delete anything. Figured there was a file somewhere you would want to view so I'll find the file & send to you.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

C - FYI - there is also a Wininit log for 2-23-15
3-02-2015
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 3/2/2015 12:30:21 AM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Bet-PC
Description:


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Acer.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
933120 file records processed. 
File verification completed.
1140 large file records processed. 
0 bad file records processed. 
0 EA records processed. 
79 reparse records processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
1143222 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered. 
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
933120 file SDs/SIDs processed. 
Cleaning up 64 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 64 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 64 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
105052 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37743936 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
933104 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
55807419 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

468360215 KB total disk space.
243714272 KB in 824508 files.
363700 KB in 105053 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
1052563 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
223229680 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
117090053 total allocation units on disk.
55807420 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 3d 0e 00 22 2f 0e 00 44 9d 17 00 00 00 00 00 .=.."/..D.......
ec 0d 00 00 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....O...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-03-02T06:30:21.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>32266</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Bet-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Acer.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
933120 file records processed. 
File verification completed.
1140 large file records processed. 
0 bad file records processed. 
0 EA records processed. 
79 reparse records processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
1143222 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered. 
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
933120 file SDs/SIDs processed. 
Cleaning up 64 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 64 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 64 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
105052 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37743936 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
933104 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
55807419 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

468360215 KB total disk space.
243714272 KB in 824508 files.
363700 KB in 105053 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
1052563 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
223229680 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
117090053 total allocation units on disk.
55807420 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 3d 0e 00 22 2f 0e 00 44 9d 17 00 00 00 00 00 .=.."/..D.......
ec 0d 00 00 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....O...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your OK in regard to chkdsk. What did KB2987107 show as per Jenae's suggestion?


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Per jenae - [Hi, Re KB2987107 go to start, search and type:-
inetcpl.cpl ,1 (press enter) make sure there is a check in "Enable protected mode"..]

--I looked & "Enable protected mode" was already checked.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Just checked Window updates & found an optional update - KB890830 - MS Malicious SW Removal Tool
I hid it.

Because I have Malwarebytes Premium & it always checks for malicious files.

So should I unhide the ms update & install it? And does it allow me to decide what it can remove.....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It updates monthly and runs once. Download it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Agree, never ignore that type of update


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

bmsbms29 said:


> Just checked Window updates & found an optional update - KB890830 - MS Malicious SW Removal Tool
> I hid it.
> 
> Because I have Malwarebytes Premium & it always checks for malicious files.
> ...



If this is so important why does it state Optional. :whistling:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The tool is labeled IMPORTANT. The KB you got was a mid-month correction.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's optional because you may have some other tool installed for doing the job IE within your security software. http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/malicious-software-removal-tool-details.aspx


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

joeten - you are correct - it States that it is Optional.

For anyone else - especially to other viewers.
I've attached 2 files to show #1 it is optional #2 shows the update file.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The highlighted is directly from my computer.

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool x64 - February 2015 (KB890830)

Installation date: ‎2/‎11/‎2015 8:58 AM

Installation status: Successful

Update type: Important

After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status report the next time that you start your computer. A new version of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus product.

More information: 
The Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool helps remove specific, prevalent malicious software from computers that are running supported versions of Windows

Help and Support: 
Microsoft Support


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I use Avast (free) as antivirus + I have MalwareBytes Premium (which scans constantly + does a complete Threat scan once a day)


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Last night when I shut down my laptop, I saw Windows installing new updates - 20 
After updating, I restarted and let it finish but saw several Failures.

Attached is a copy of the 3-11-2015 Failures & Successful installs


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I see a pattern. One OS update succeeded. All the rest were for the Office Suite. The other OS updates failed. I can't explain, but retry anyway. In the future, don't let Patch Tuesday do it's own thing. Get notification, then perform all the steps manually. Those of us that do it that way, never seem to have the problems encountered by Automatic Updates. In addition, even though you can multi-task, only Update. Don't perform any computer tasks at the same time.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you. I'll give that a try.


----------



## DaveBurnett (May 7, 2009)

Silly idea, but check the date and time on your machine?


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

DaveBurnett said:


> Silly idea, but check the date and time on your machine?


Both are accurate.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've changed Window Updates to My deciding when to update.

KB3000061 - I updated this morn. - It failed. I ran the check for updates & this file cam up again. I hid it.

3/16/15 file KB2993958 was successful in updating.
Both are Security updates for Win 7 x64


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go here and download: Open the Windows Update troubleshooter - Microsoft Windows Help
After download, run it.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've done this before but did again. Below is the results.
The fixed - is done each time I've ran the troubleshooting But nothing else is ever fixed.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you "Explore Additional Options"? Did you view the "Details"?


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I did ck options but usually just takes me to the same site(s) I've been before & none helped.

Attached shows Failures & a success for today. - & back to 03/16/2015


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is about that update https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664?wa=wsignin1.0 not sure you need it, let's see what Wrench has to say.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Nothing substantial to help me. - Earlier I checked & rec'd a different link for a Windows Fix - took longer than the others - but still some of the same problems. Even when it keeps saying Fixed.
Trouble shoot attached.

I then search other found the Perform a Clean Boot (I think one of you had me do something like this - but can't remember if was the same thing.... - I've slept since then lol)

Since all else has failed, I'm going to do this.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Performed a Clean Boot for my Windows 7 (per instructions on MS site)
Restarted.
Windows Update screen - said Windows up to date - I restored File KB3000061 (important) that had Filed before. Installed, restarted - Failed So I hid it.

Then Reset start back to Normal Startup.

So now I'm back to step 1 - (or is it step 'zillion') Smile, it could be worse.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, please run the attached .zip file , it will return a .bat file (ResetWUAgentV2.0.bat) right click on this .bat file and select "run as administrator" it is a MS batch file supposed to repair any windows update agent errors, it is written by MS engineers, run it and restart computer... let us know how you get on.

View attachment ResetWUAgent.zip


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

FYI - last night I Installed KB947821 (10/2014) System update Readiness - but didn't ck updates or anything.

Downloaded Zip - & ran. - Rebooted
Window Updates - Important 17 files + 3 optional
Installed the 16 important files (not the malicious sw removal) - All Failed
Cked for updates after reboot - & Installed just KB3003743 - Error code 80070643
Tried KB3021952 -Failed rt-click showed error code 8007054F
Tried the 2 optional files KB2952664 & KB3035583 - Both Failed -error code 80070BC9

Ran MS Fixit - then installed KB3021952 -error code 80070BC9
Rebooted & Reran the zip file (reset...) - cked for updates
(erased all info in updates, of course)

Ran Threat Scan on Malwarebytes Premium - nothing beyond the usual - no problems
I went to Device Mgr - & cked to be sure drives were updated - ok

Then installed KB890830 (Win. Malicious SW Removal Tool - successful & rebooted.
No msg left - so all must be ok.

Tried to install KB3003743 - Failed -error code 80070643

I believe all or most of the updates are files that have failed previously -


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Today 03/29 - New??? files came up to be installed. A few, if not all, have failed previously.
I installed/rebooted - each separately - all failed

Just wondering - Is there a screen(s) I could copy from my sister's laptop then copy the same on my laptop - that might show a problem if compared ??? 
Just wondering.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Windows Updates still Failing. - And now I have another problem (I have another thread for Wacky Bad Mouse Problems) - Cursor has gotten so bad that it is hard to type -cursor jumps around + is hard to get it to go where I want it to - have to press HARD on mouse pad, etc. - The other thread - still not helped yet - just added it 2 days ago.

So I'm wondering - Should I just restore to Factory & Start all over again. - I don't look forward to updating Windows but maybe there is a way to figure out something from the first couple of Failed updates + maybe my cursor will work correctly. - Just wondering.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Info on Mouse problems. - Mouse is fixed. I updated a file I had already saved but wasn't sure how to update it. (and MS kept saying they didn't know the brand/file but finally I just said install anyway)
This time it worked. I even left the Tab clicked & I'm not having any problems. But if I do, I'll know to unclick the Tab.
--------------------------------------------------------
Window Updates keep failing though.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Different Thread - ((((OOPS, my bad. Mouse Only worked for about 2 hrs. Now as bad as before. After just now rebooting & coming on here - is working well.
The one I uninstalled was Synaptics v. 16.3.4.4 - I installed v. 17.0.19.0 earlier today. Can't find the v.16.3.4.4.
And now beginning to act up like it has been doing.
Question? - If I restore to Factory - will it put the v16.3.4.4 back???)))))))


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The version your looking for is here Download Center: December 2014


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I restored laptop to Factory. Checked for updates - about 150 -all successful except for 5 that failed.
Cked again for Window Updates - 6 (4 had failed above)
3 of these were successful - 1 failed. Cked Again for updates - only the 1 that failed came up - Installed & was successful.

The 'why' I had so many Failed Windows Updates is still a mystery but 'for now' everything appears to be working.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

FYI - I sent my laptop to ACER to be fixed. Mainly because my cursor had gone 'nuts'
But I did enclose a note concerning the Windows Updates not updating - but were better after I restored to Factory - but was still not certain if fixed.

I wanted to thank all of you for trying to help - and maybe someone can be helped by trying some of the 'stuff' you had me try.


----------

